# Billing for Pap Only



## stampinriz (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to bill for a routine pap only?  I work in peds and a lot of the teen girls prefer to see our female doc for just the pap when the male doc has done the rest of the PE.  Of course these are done on different DOS.  Don't want to bill with the PE cpt's as only one a year usually gets covered.  Can I bill dx V72.31 with an ov e/m??  Any thoughts??  Thank you in advanced!!

Ellen Risotti, cpc in training!!


----------



## kamkole (Feb 1, 2008)

I would try V76.2.


----------



## rebecca lopez (Feb 1, 2008)

*pap only*

Check your carriers 1st but you could code 
Q0091 V76.2 Screening cervix
Or the preventive code  with mod 52 reduced services with V76.2.

Again refer to your insurance contracts.
Rebecca Lopez CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 1, 2008)

stampinriz said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to bill for a routine pap only?  I work in peds and a lot of the teen girls prefer to see our female doc for just the pap when the male doc has done the rest of the PE.  Of course these are done on different DOS.  Don't want to bill with the PE cpt's as only one a year usually gets covered.  Can I bill dx V72.31 with an ov e/m??  Any thoughts??  Thank you in advanced!!
> 
> Ellen Risotti, cpc in training!!



At our practice we bill it with the Q0091 and v72.31.  Unless it's one of the blues and then we bill the s0612 w/ v72.31

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## kbarron (Feb 3, 2008)

Do the Blues pay for the S code?


----------



## thompsonsyl (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I remember reading a really in-depth article on the aafp website stating that a preventive code with a (-52) modifier when only a portion of the visit was done, i.e. only the pap.

The article did also make mention of the Q code.

Check out their website/article archives.

Good Luck!


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 3, 2008)

kbarron said:


> Do the Blues pay for the S code?



Yes they do pay for the S code.

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## heycodinglady (May 22, 2008)

*S codes for Annual GYN exams*


We use the S codes for BC of NEPA/FPH/FPLIC too in PA.

Does anyone know of any other carriers that are using the S codes?


----------



## kellysarg21 (May 22, 2008)

my opinion is that the pap is considered to be part of another service rendered at the same encounter (e.g., a screening Pap smear done in conjunction with a preventive medicine visit or a diagnostic Pap smear done at a problem-oriented visit). If the specimen is sent to an outside laboratory, CPT code 99000, can be used for handling the specimen. A lot of times this is considered inclusive, but unless you are a laboratory this is the only code that I have found that qualifies for the collection of the smear, if your physician documents an e/m you can bill that as well I would use the V76.2 diagnosis code.


----------

